# [SOLVED] What you think about this build?



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, would just like to ask for opinion what you guys think about this PC:

MOTHERBOARD 180 EUR
GIGABYTE Z97X-UD5H « Matične plošče

CPU 250 EUR
Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4 GHz, 4 jedra, 4 threads, 6 MB cache, LGA1150 S...

GRAFA 220 EUR
ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 grafična kartica, Radeon R9 280, 3 GB GDDR5, PCI Exp...

RAM 95 EUR
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro CMY8GX3M2A1600C9R 8GB (2x4GB) « Pomnilniki

CASE 70 EUR
AEROCOOL Strike-X White Edition « Ohišja

PSU 90 EUR
XFX Core Edition PRO650W Usmernik ( notranji ), ATX12V 2.2/ EPS12V 2.9...

DISK 55 EUR
Wd 1tb (wd10ezex) disk - Spletna trgovina Nakupovanje.net

SSD 85 EUR
SSD 120GB 2.5" SATA3 MLC, 7mm, Intel 530, bulk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

I think it all looks solid to me.

Personally, I would want a better case and to stick with NVidia GPUs when with Intel, but everything should be fine.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

Looks good! Have fun!


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What you think about this build?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think it all looks solid to me.
> 
> Personally, I would want a better case and to stick with NVidia GPUs when with Intel, but everything should be fine.


Can you please give me few cases of that price range you would consider?

Also how important would be to have nvidia GPU for intel CPU, because I already have that r9 280x and I also want intel CPU, how important is that?



DBCooper said:


> Looks good! Have fun!


Thanks sir


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What you think about this build?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think it all looks solid to me.
> 
> Personally, I would want a better case and to stick with NVidia GPUs when with Intel, but everything should be fine.


 
Why NV with and intel CPU? if you can give details of your own PC gaming experience, or any other details? I can remember not long ago you had said you were only now getting into PC gaming, but you were a console gamer, so with your experience with building PC's and PC gaming can you tell us why NV with Intel? and why AMD is not as good with Intel?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What you think about this build?*



slayerdeath555 said:


> Can you please give me few cases of that price range you would consider?
> 
> Also how important would be to have nvidia GPU for intel CPU, because I already have that r9 280x and I also want intel CPU, how important is that?
> 
> Thanks sir


I'd recommend one of these two cases:

NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, White/Black - Newegg.com

Note that the H440 does not support a CD ROM drive.

Corsair Obsidian Series 450D Black ATX Mid Tower Gaming Computer Case - Newegg.com

It's no big deal if you already have the card. Use the R9, nothing bad should happen and it will perform just fine.






T_Rex said:


> Why NV with and intel CPU? if you can give details of your own PC gaming experience, or any other details? I can remember not long ago you had said you were only now getting into PC gaming, but you were a console gamer, so with your experience with building PC's and PC gaming can you tell us why NV with Intel? and why AMD is not as good with Intel?


I've always been apart of PC gaming, so not sure where you heard otherwise. Although, I do also play console gaming.

The mix of AMD drivers with the Intel drivers can cause issues, but they have mostly been solved. You can still certainly use AMD cards with Intel CPUs, but my recommendation is AMD/AMD NVidia/Intel.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

I have been using AMD GPU's with Intel, and even back in the day for a very long time, I was using AMD GPU's with nvidia chipset boards. No issues. I also used AMD boards with NVidia GPU's no issues. These issues you are talking about never existed past any normal issue any user could have. When you say they "have mostly been worked out" --- there was never anything to work out that I can remember MC.


When you say "mix of drivers" now that's a different issue, that that implies that one needs to fully uninstall the previous drivers if you are switching from AMD to NV and vis-versa. But, to state that it's best to use an AMD board with an AMD GPU is not my experience. It's also not my experience that it's best to use an NV GPU with an Intel processor because they work best together. AMD GPU's work just as well in an Intel system as an NV GPU. let me also state that an NV GPU works just as well on a AMD chipset motherboard as an AMD GPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

The components you have listed should be fine.
The compatibility issues with AMD chipped Mobo's and Nvidia chipped GPU's has been resolved for some time.
Intel chipped Mobo's never had any compatibility issues.
I'm not a fan of "bling" cases but cases are a personal choice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

Of the cases Chief offered well one is black and personally I love the new white cases and believe it or not they never show dust. The white one he has listed shows a swing out front and those can't wait to break off so I never recommend anything like that. Your case looks great but I think may be a bit flimsy, take a look at this one:
Thermaltake Armor Reve Gene VO800M6W2N Black / White SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
or this:
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Snow Edition VN700M6W2N White Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

As for the myth of Nvidia gpus for Intel boards and ATi for AMD boards I have never been aware of any such issues....makes no sense really. Many years back there were Nvidia chipset issues with AMD boards but that is all I ever saw.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What you think about this build?*



Rich-M said:


> Of the cases Chief offered well one is black and personally I love the new white cases and believe it or not they never show dust. *The white one he has listed shows a swing out front and those can't wait to break off so I never recommend anything like that.*


Check again, because the NZXT White case, the front doesn't open at all.

You can pull it off to access the fans, but that's it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

Wow I have done everything I can and can't see any definition on the front of the case at all, though I see the buttons and usb ports on top so I assumed its a swing out but I would love that case assuming you are correct then!




Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Check again, because the NZXT White case, the front doesn't open at all.
> 
> You can pull it off to access the fans, but that's it.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

I am a fan of white cases too, and I blame Rich-M for that!

All joking aside they remind me of the cases past circa 1999-2004, when they were white boxed!

I love it.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What you think about this build?*

Ok thank you very much all for opinion and help


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok I am sorry for bringing back solved thread but I had to change few of components (PSU, CPU,....). If someone could please check if the new build is compatible and good please?

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE Z97X-UD5H « Matične plošče

PSU:
CORSAIR CS750M 750W 80Plus Gold Modular « Napajalniki

RAM:
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro CMY8GX3M2A1600C9R 8GB (2x4GB) « Pomnilniki

Disk:
WD WD10EZEX 1TB 7.2/64M/S600 « Trdi diski (notranji)

SSD:
INTEL 530series 120GB 25/S600 « SSD (Solid State Drive)

CPU:
INTEL Core i5 4690 3.5GHz 6MB BOX LGA1150 « Procesorji

GPU:
ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 3GB PCIe « Grafične kartice


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Choose a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU and you should be good to go.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Choose a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU and you should be good to go.


Ok I understand, so that would be good? XFX TS 650 650W 80Plus Gold


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to go now!


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you very much again


----------

